# YETI 303 R dh or TREK SESSION 88 DH



## demrgo (May 1, 2006)

Hi to everybody 
I am going for a dh bike and i am not sure for the bike i want .
I am between Yeti 303 R DH or the Trek session 88 DH .:madman: 
I ride downhill only for fun and i am not a racer 
Any suggestion?
Thanks a lot 
Menelaos Greece


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm i think you get more for your money with the trek, but its a slightly more dedicated DH bike, many reviews of the 303Rdh say its quite a fun DH bike as opposed to a racer.

You have just the 1 pivot on the yeti, but the added maintenance with the rail, versus 4 pivots on the trek.

I prefer the look of the trek, and it has a lot of thought into it design wise, lots of little things.

Tough choice, but i'd choose something not single pivot so hard to pick.
both great bikes no doubt.

Plus, can you get the Trek frame only?

Can you get the Yeti as a full bike? (Mucho $!)


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I'd get the Session. The new Treks are very stiff, very light, and the abp sus works really well.

OG, from personal experience moving from an Intense Uzzi VPX to a Trek Remedy... the Remedy is a far better bike regardless of sus design. It turns out being able to corner better, jump better, and track better make a much bigger difference than axle path.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

After seeing the dents in the downtubes on the Session, I say Yeti.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

davec113 said:


> I'd get the Session. The new Treks are very stiff, very light, and the abp sus works really well.
> 
> OG, from personal experience moving from an Intense Uzzi VPX to a Trek Remedy... the Remedy is a far better bike regardless of sus design. It turns out being able to corner better, jump better, and track better make a much bigger difference than axle path.


Sod the axle path, I rode a single pivot for 9 years, and then bought an Intense. Never looked back. :thumbsup: 
Dont' mistake me for a blind follower! I have to respectfully disagree with everything you say there, my VPP Slopestyle corners better, jumps better and tracks far better than my several bikes previously. Including 3 Konas (stab/coiler and dawg), an Orange 5, and a Cannondale prophet.

Plus the VPP has come a long way since the VPX, the new Uzzi and the tracer have proven that.
Its all about personal tastes, which is why i said i find it hard to pick from those as i prefer multi-pivot. They are still great bikes, and funnily enough i'm extremely tempted by the new Remedy and the new Trek Scratch, and Trek Session 8 as i posted on here, but for now my 951 is going to be just perfect and i can't afford anything else!!:madman:

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

why would anybody purposely buy a session? who wants a frame that wont even last a whole year... not exactly confidence inspiring. Make a stronger frame, trek, and you'll be worth considering.

As far as the yeti 303r goes, its pretty universally accepted by everybody that has one that its incredibly easy to maintain. you put some drops of lube on the rail, jump up and down on the bike, and voila, you're done. 

Both of them are rate altering single pivots. the yeti has a tad more brake squat (good thing or bad thing depending on your opinion, I like it, some dont). I would go with the yeti, simply based on the fact that I don't like the idea of tearing down my bike every 7 months to build a new frame up because I broke the old one, and I don't like the idea of 0 resale value on my bike (trek). 

If they'd add a pound and a half of material to the downtube, and to the headtube junction, I'd get behind the trek, but as is, fyck no. Ever single one I have seen has been clapped out and dented, and nobody has even had theres for a year, most people are just hitting 6 months.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I say buy used because if you don't know what you want right now you should blow your money


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Trek Session 10 second hand.

If you're only riding for fun it's great. You'll certainly not break one in a hurry. If you're short/light it's not the best frame as it's quite heavy but I think the single pivot/idler system on the 10 is much better than linkage driven single on the 88.

I can't recommend the 88 because outside of racing it's just not that good a bike. The tube set is too skinny to last more than 18months under proper riding and the warranty only lasts thirty six (the only bike Trek make without lifetime warranty).

If you're set on buying new I'd say the Yeti or look at Giant's new Glory and Specialized's Demo range. They've both got solid reputations and the warranty is better than either the Trek or the Yeti.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Fix the Spade said:


> The tube set is too skinny to last more than 18months under proper riding and the warranty only lasts twelve (the only bike Trek make without lifetime warranty).


It's 3 years:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/limited_warranty/


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

davec113 said:


> It's 3 years:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/limited_warranty/


Woops, my mistake.

It's Orange DH frames that are 12 months warrantied.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

get the yeti

they have better service and like stated above (i think) and they are more confidence inspiring and the suspension is oh so smooth

(ps i am slightley biased about yetis)


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

William42 said:


> why would anybody purposely buy a session? who wants a frame that wont even last a whole year... not exactly confidence inspiring. Make a stronger frame, trek, and you'll be worth considering.


i know some one who owns a 09 88, he has had it since June and not one dent, at the moment hes riding dh 5 times a week including uplift services.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll take "literally every single one I've seen at my local trails and N*" over "some guy on the internet who knows a guy." You're welcome to your own opinion, but I'm not going to alter mine based on that in the slightest.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

William42 said:


> I'll take "literally every single one I've seen at my local trails and N*" over "some guy on the internet who knows a guy." You're welcome to your own opinion, but I'm not going to alter mine based on that in the slightest.


What an ego... Are you the OP? Who's trying to change your opinion?


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

The Session IS a single pivot bike as well and for the record Ive had mine for 9 months now , have 60 + days in Whistler and countless shuttle runs on the valley trails and it still going strong.( and this year's season in Whistler is the worst Ive seen condition wise ..by a MILE )

The whole "fragile" thing is a f-ing joke from jealous people who has no ideas of what they are talking about .Mine is completely dent free, no crack, still shiny and aside from a few hangers I never had any problems with it.

Sickess, fastest, STRONGEST ( and Ive had 4 Demo 8 before ) lightest, badest,bestest bike on earth IMO.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

tuumbaq said:


> The Session IS a single pivot bike as well and for the record Ive had mine for 9 months now , have 60 + days in Whistler and countless shuttle runs on the valley trails and it still going strong.( and this year's season in Whistler is the worst Ive seen condition wise ..by a MILE )
> 
> The whole "fragile" thing is a f-ing joke from jealous people who has no ideas of what they are talking about .Mine is completely dent free, no crack, still shiny and aside from a few hangers I never had any problems with it.
> 
> Sickess, fastest, STRONGEST ( and Ive had 4 Demo 8 before ) lightest, badest,bestest bike on earth IMO.





dbabuser said:


> What an ego... Are you the OP? Who's trying to change your opinion?


Looks like I ruffled a few feathers with that one. Sorry guys, I guess I didn't put that clearly. Bxxr rider responded to me, so I responded to him. Its called a discussion. Chillax. Glad to hear its working out for you tuumbaq, but I've seen enough to be of the opinion that you're the exception, not the norm. FWIW the one I rode felt fantastic, I don't think its a bad bike, I just think its not strong enough. Add a pound and a half and I think it'll be one of the best bikes on the market. For now though, I'm still of the opinion that it simply isn't strong enough to be a long term DH bike.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

William42 said:


> Looks like I ruffled a few feathers with that one. Sorry guys, I guess I didn't put that clearly. Bxxr rider responded to me, so I responded to him. Its called a discussion. Chillax. Glad to hear its working out for you tuumbaq, but I've seen enough to be of the opinion that you're the exception, not the norm. FWIW the one I rode felt fantastic, I don't think its a bad bike, I just think its not strong enough. Add a pound and a half and I think it'll be one of the best bikes on the market. For now though, I'm still of the opinion that it simply isn't strong enough to be a long term DH bike.


William I think extra 1.5lb would be overkill  add 0.5lb and it's gonna live. I'm sure there are people who are able not to kill the session but some people do crash and do ride their bikes hard. The frame is still made of alumium and there is a limit of lightening up a bike. That's why the xc crowd ditched cro-mo and went to alu (although some tried to make tinfoil cro-mo bikes) and now if we want lighter (do we really?) we'd have to find something new.
I thought the whole weight weenie dh fad was a healthy change comming from the anvils that we rode some time ago but it's going too far.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

defintly the 303r DH... way better choice than a 88 DH, trust me, even though the 88 DH is a realy good frame, its still more fragile than a 303 R DH. Since you are a no racer, you wanna ride without wondering, you wanna ride and crash without wondering if your bike hold up or not, your not a racer and you are riding for fun and for the passion of it. Both bike might never had 1 single issue, but i always suggest to any <passionate> rider to buy the most solid bike, even if its 1 or 2 pouds heavier, you wont feel the difference anyway because both bikes are very well balance...

So for me +1 for the 303 r DH, but both bikes have they Cons and Pros, You can't go wrong with any of them !


----------



## PDB (May 16, 2006)

trek's got a session 8 (not 88) coming out soon... retails well under 4k (3.5k-3.7k) w/ boxxer and dhx. 

it's a great riding bike w/ 99% of the performance of the 6k session 88 version. - PM me for info or if you are interested in one.


Both bikes are great - but I don't think you'll be able to get a yeti for that kind of money unless you buy used. 

good luck!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

William42 said:


> I'll take "literally every single one I've seen at my local trails and N*" over "some guy on the internet who knows a guy." You're welcome to your own opinion, but I'm not going to alter mine based on that in the slightest.


Just so we're perfectly clear here.....

You're saying his anecdotal evidence of the 88 is invalid. Then say your anecdotal evidence of the 88 is valid.

That makes about as much sense as this: "Has anyone really been as far as decided to use even want to go look more like?"


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

William42 said:


> Looks like I ruffled a few feathers with that one. Sorry guys, I guess I didn't put that clearly. Bxxr rider responded to me, so I responded to him. Its called a discussion. Chillax.


Bxxr rider quoted you, but still appears to be addressing the OP. Why would he try to sway your opinion, as you know more people who own them? :skep:


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I say the Session 88DH if you can afford it, mine isn't dented and likely never will be unless I hit a tree with it. I accidently hit my frame with a hammer while taking off my pedals to rebuild them (the pedals were being stubborn) and there was no dent...only a scratch. I happen to think the Trek has a great build even though I originally thought the wheels might be junk but they turned out to be OK. The only upgrades so far is an integrated stem, different pedals and next year a TI spring...I don't plan on changing anything else. Even the factory bar is good and has a nice bend, its a great bike.

People dislike Trek's, its a fact of life...world is full of haters.

If I had more dough to spend I would have preferred the new Intense 951 but only based on looks...not performance. My Session works just fine TYVM.:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

booth are single pivots! there are better bikes on the market, Intense SC Cove ...


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

8664 said:


> booth are single pivots! there are better bikes on the market, Intense SC Cove ...


And is that based on anything other than seeing pics of each of them?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

dbabuser said:


> And is that based on anything other than seeing pics of each of them?


No, they are single pivots. Everyone knows sp's suck bawls ut:


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

I bought a Yeti 303R DH this spring and have ridden it 11 times. (Should have been more by now, but I went OTB and lost 6 weeks due to a damaged shoulder).

I cannot compare the two bikes since I haven't tried the Session, but I can still give som impressions on the Yeti.

First impression: The build quality looks very good and details like cable-routing, faced surfaces where needed and sensible wall thickness on the right places makes for a good first impression. But this is of minor importance.

The ride: It rides the way I guess Yeti designed it. It is a playfull, poppy and quite tight race bike. Not as plush as some other rides, but you always have a good feel for where you have the bike and it is very responsive. If I wanted a bike for clearing rock-gardens at extreme speeds I'd might look at a slightly different bike, but for tighter courses and new-school elements like berms and jumps it feels perfect. It is stiff and holds lines very well.

When I decided on a bike I looked for a bike with the snappy feel of a freeride bike but with the slack angles and low bb of a race bike and I got exaclty that. I was slightly sceptical of the single-pivot design, but its performance and feel is very good.

If I should be really critical I would add that the FOX DHX 5.0 can't be compared to my Cane Creek DB I have on my Turner, but this is really a small detail.

In the end I would say that you can't go wrong with any of the two, so go with your gut!

PS. The rail and car-design doesn't need much work. It takes me 30 seconds to inject the lubrication and wipe of the residue.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Have heard WAY too many horror stories about the Trek Session bikes.

Go for the Yeti. They're bullet proof.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Have heard WAY too many horror stories about the Trek Session bikes.
> 
> Go for the Yeti. They're bullet proof.


I'd like to hear these horror stories.

There's a lot of e-talk and e-speculation, but I haven't heard anything concrete or seen a single pic of all these mangled Sessions... besides Cam breaking his on the 60 ft canyon gap at the Red Bull Rampage afther casing it a few times.

So, bring it on or stfu.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I am deciding between a 2010 Session and a Demo. The new sessions do look nice and the demo has made the TT longer so it will fit me now.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

davec113 said:


> I'd like to hear these horror stories.
> 
> There's a lot of e-talk and e-speculation, but I haven't heard anything concrete or seen a single pic of all these mangled Sessions... besides Cam breaking his on the 60 ft canyon gap at the Red Bull Rampage afther casing it a few times.
> 
> So, bring it on or stfu.


I've seen dents in a few. In person. Now I'll STFU.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

davec113 said:


> I'd like to hear these horror stories.
> 
> There's a lot of e-talk and e-speculation, but I haven't heard anything concrete or seen a single pic of all these mangled Sessions... besides Cam breaking his on the 60 ft canyon gap at the Red Bull Rampage afther casing it a few times.
> 
> So, bring it on or stfu.


Besides the fact that some people report of the possibility to dent the tubes on it with your fingers? I've also seen some photos besidess Cam's and I wasn't really trying to go that way. I'm still suprised why people belive that you can take more and more material and the frames will still be bulletproof.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

My steel Brooklyn dented. If anybike gets hit with a rock hard enough it will dent.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

sikocycles said:


> My steel Brooklyn dented. If anybike gets hit with a rock hard enough it will dent.


Steel dents while alu cracks. If alu dents from fingers it is really thin as it is a stiffer material.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I've seen dents in a few. In person. Now I'll STFU.


Any bike can dent... I'm just looking for some context. I dented my Remedy pretty bad, but I also think any bike would have been damaged, I don't blame the frame or Trek. My Remedy has seen 6 mo. of riding, and few days of resort use before this happened, and I have felt some pretty big rocks ping off the downtube. It's downtube is very similar to the Session, the frame is only 6.5 lbs with the shock. I crashed it into a tree after I failed a drop at Keystone. The dt guard was only .015" thick, it didn't have a chance. I'll use a thicker custom made one if I get a Session.

Also, as far as steel vs alum, in general, the same size piece of steel will about 4x stiffer than alum. because the elastic modulus of steel is approx. 4x that of alum.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG!  A dented frame after hitting a tree! I would sue Trek, any mtn bike frame should be capable of being hit by a semi truck and run over with no damage to the frame. 

On a lighter note it seems to be fairly minor damage for hitting such a solid object, a little polish and that will buff right out...if you need my Dad has an awesome set of tools.

We can fix it!


----------



## Benmxdh (Aug 30, 2009)

go yeti thay back there product and trek is having some problems first year and all.


----------



## Joss DeWaele (Nov 9, 2004)

I think this horse has been beaten well enough, so I will just throw this one out there:

http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/turner-dhr--160B0000-1131418755.jsp

If anyone can find a better DH bike for the $, show me!


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

The Yeti 303R is now shipping with the new RC4 as well. Best bike that I have ridden so far. I let one kid race my bike one weekend, he rode it for 2 runs Saturday and a few practice runs and his race run Sunday. He called me 3 days later with cash in hand for the frame. Sold it and bought a new one as soon as money was in my paypal account.

It is definitely not a plow bike and rewards you for picking your lines properly but if you get knocked off course and have to plow, this bike accelerates through rocks like nothing that I have ridden before.

3 different settings for head angle and BB height without affecting anything else is a great advantage to have. Loosen two pinch bolts, turn the chips, tighten two pinch bolts and ride.

Here is my build and a few riding pics:

I have been on one since the day it came out. Currently riding a medium. The small would be way to small for you as I too am 5'8"

Here is my current setup for reference:
Yeti 303R medium
Rock Shox Vivid rear shock w/ obtainium rear spring
2010 Boxxer WC
2009 Mavic deetrax front is stock rear is laced to a DT swiss 340 rear hub.
Avid Juicy carbon levers with Avid elixir cr calipers 203/185
Sunline half waffle grips
Sunline V1 bars
Sunline Boxxer direct mount stem
E13 36 tooth chainring
bontrager inform rl seat
Raceface carbon seatpost
Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4" FR
Maxxis Welterweight tubes
Sram PC-970 11-24 cassette
Sram hollow pin chain
X9 rear shifter and derailleur
'09 E13 LG1+
FSA gravity light crankset
crankbrothers mallets

Weight came in at 37.2lbs with the FR tires and 38.6 with the DH big bettys.










With the 08 boxxer WC on it


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

tuumbaq said:


> The Session IS a single pivot bike as well and for the record Ive had mine for 9 months now , have 60 + days in Whistler and countless shuttle runs on the valley trails and it still going strong.( and this year's season in Whistler is the worst Ive seen condition wise ..by a MILE )
> 
> The whole "fragile" thing is a f-ing joke from jealous people who has no ideas of what they are talking about .Mine is completely dent free, no crack, still shiny and aside from a few hangers I never had any problems with it.
> 
> Sickess, fastest, STRONGEST ( and Ive had 4 Demo 8 before ) lightest, badest,bestest bike on earth IMO.


I can grab and visibly flex the downtube of that bike with my bare hands, and I'm a pretty skinny guy. No thanks. Nothing there to be jealous of.


----------

